# Deutsche Umlaute umwandeln



## Yayoi (14. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit deutsche Umlaute (Ä, Ö, Ü, ä, ö, ü), die in Strings enthalten sind, umzuwandeln und zwar in Ae, Oe, Ue, ae, oe, ue. Auf die Verwendung von if, case, etc. will ich dabei verzichten. Gibt es eine schnellere und einfachere Methode?

Danke für die Hilfe, 

Yayoi


----------



## hankenberge (15. September 2004)

könnte vielleicht damit funktionieren....



> *String replace(char oldChar, char newChar) *
> Returns a new string resulting from replacing all occurrences of oldChar in this string with newChar.
> *String replaceAll(String regex, String replacement) *
> Replaces each substring of this string that matches the given regular expression with the given replacement.


----------



## Kryptaesthesie (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo.
Ist die ReplaceAll Variante an dieser Stelle zu empfehlen?


MfG Gerrit


----------



## flashray (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo Gerrit,

ich denke mal das ist die einfachste Möglichkeit. Ob und wie man das vielleicht performanter für größere Texte implementieren könnte wüsste ich jetzt spontan nicht.

Ich empfehle es dir einfach mal  .


Vg Erdal


----------

